# min. req. for the 1st island of the cbbt



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

I posted something like this in the Va. Forum also, but what would be the min. size boat that you would take to the first island on a nice day?

Would this be safe?
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1293835286.html


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Shoot, i had an old 16ft jon boat with a 25hp merc.. fished all over the bay all 4 islands. and concrete ships. Even fished the cell a few times.
thats a nice bay boat. 
Old motor, check hrs. Probably could get it for 2500.
Its gonna fly with that 115 on it.. Provided it runs good.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

First know your limits weather wise and make sure if you do that you have all the saftey gear required. I've seen johnboats out there as well but then again i've seen 25 ft boats go down in the bay. we have all heard the stories over the last year of people dieing in the bay because of a storm or just poor seamanship. I am not trying to discourage you one bit but rather would like to see you go into the pool have a good time and come back. This year is great for bargins even more so in the boat department so don't limit yourself to just one it is a buyers market.

Capt Mike Beane


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

kapoc said:


> First know your limits weather wise and make sure if you do that you have all the saftey gear required. I've seen johnboats out there as well but then again i've seen 25 ft boats go down in the bay. we have all heard the stories over the last year of people dieing in the bay because of a storm or just poor seamanship. I am not trying to discourage you one bit but rather would like to see you go into the pool have a good time and come back. This year is great for bargins even more so in the boat department so don't limit yourself to just one it is a buyers market.
> 
> Capt Mike Beane


Agreed, I start the CG course on Monday and will stay in more protected waters until I am very sure of myself and the boat's limitations.

Would Back Bay or Broad Bay be a better place to take it out the first few times compared to Lynnhaven or HRBT?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Back bay would and the inside of lynhaven has some incredible fishing as well the it looks like that boat would be perfect for. Just rember to keep the radio on scan at the least to hear of approching storms this time of year.


----------

